# اليكم اكبر تؤليفة لتعليم برنامج اللاند



## المساح10 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من خلال البحث وجدت لكم اكبر موسوعة تعليم لبرنامج اللاند وهى فى شكل كتاب يشرح كل شى عن اللاند من الصفر الى النهاية . لا ادرى عن المؤلف ولا الكاتب 

ارجو من الاخوة تحميل هذه الملفات لانها فى غاية الروعة 

ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبده كردى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (11 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## حسن احمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (12 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جدأ ونتمني ان نحصل علي بقية الكتاب رجاءأ


----------



## garary (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك نامل انزال بقية الملفات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخ شكر علي هذا المجهود نتمني نرفع بقية الملفات


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول


----------



## المساح10 (12 أغسطس 2008)

لكم الشكر جميعا 
وان شاء الله سوف ارفع كامل البقية يوم الاربعاء 
اسف جدا على التاخير


----------



## محمد غيث (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (13 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية على جهدك أخي ولكن ما رأيته هو فقط فهرس فأين الشرح، وجزاك الله خيراً..............


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حملوا بقية الملفات


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

حملوا ماتستعجلوا


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

طولوا بالكم وحملوا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أغسطس 2008)

كل علي هذا المجهود وفي انتظار البقية 
تعلمت أن محادثة بسيطة أو حوار قصير مع إنسان حكيم يساوي شهر دراسة ​


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

خلوها حلوه وحملوا


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

عسسسسسسسسسسسل حملوا


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

حملوا البقية 
وعذرا غير مرتبة الملفات


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أغسطس 2008)

:16:مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور:16: مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور​


----------



## ديار ناظم (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## garary (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ومزيدا من التألق والابداع


----------



## منذر محسن (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (15 أغسطس 2008)

:75::75::75::20::20::20::20::20::20:
انت راجل محترم بجد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## n6010 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خيراً*

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكر علي هذا الموضوع وفي انتظار البقية


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

عاجزين عن الشكر 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (17 أغسطس 2008)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## mhmd675 (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمو تامر (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكو


----------



## المساح10 (19 أغسطس 2008)

لكم الف شكر على الردود


----------



## engahmed2000 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكو


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ykingd (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررا يا اخي


----------



## ايمن صيام (20 أغسطس 2008)

thank you eng:75:


----------



## ماجدنحاس (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكي يا اخي


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى فى الله


----------



## عاشقة المساحة (20 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد المتميز
الكتاب أكثر من رائع .....


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم2010 (21 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا معلم
واي معلومات عندك بالنسبة لبرنامج اللاند يا ريت تعرفهالنا


----------



## أنور محمود (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم يس يا ريت تدلوني على موقع احمل منه برنامج اللاند ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المساح10 (21 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ انور محمود
يوجد برنامج اللاند فى احدى مشاركات الاخ ابوبكر 
على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95965-4.html


----------



## منذر محسن (30 أغسطس 2008)

*تكملة الله يخليكم*

بارك الله فيكم ولكني وجدت نقص الفصل العاشر والثامن


----------



## المساح10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

لكم الف شكر 
اسف جدا للتاخير 
واليكم بقية الملفات


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرأ جزيلا لك يا اخي الفاضل
مجهود رائع فعلا تستحق كل كلمات الشكر والثناء


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا أسف ولكن احب ان اذكر انه ينقص الكتاب الاجزاء 4 و 5 و 6 و 14 ارجوك ان تكمل معروفك


----------



## مصعب الأحمدي (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منذر محسن (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت تكمل معروفك وتكمل باقي الاجزاء وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المساح10 (31 أغسطس 2008)

عذراً احبائى ليس قصداً ولكن سهواً
اليكم بقية الملفات


:75:وكل عام وانتم بخير --- وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم :75:

 :75::75: :75: :75:
 :75: :75:


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرأ لك يا اخي الفاضل بقيه فقط الجرء الاول من الكتاب نكون لك شاكرين فضلك لو تمت اضافتة تحياتي


----------



## ديار ناظم (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير --- وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم.


----------



## عبدة شيخون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكركم كثيرا


----------



## كورانالمساح (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيعملك ورزقك


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخى على المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## احمد سعيد الغلمى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم على مجهوداتكم الكبيرة


----------



## احمد سعيد الغلمى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

لكنى ارى صعوبة فى تحميل البرامج احيانا مثل برنامج سيرفر مثلا فما الحل


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو يا أخي اضافة الفصل الاول مدخل الي التوكاد لتكون قد اتممت جميلك لنا وشاكرين المجهود الكبير


----------



## المساح10 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لكم الف شكر على الردود 
واليكم الجزء الاول

وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم:28:


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (2 سبتمبر 2008)

تعجز اللغة عن صياغة نوع الشكر والتقدير ولك شكر باللغة الالمانية
Ich bedake mich sehr Sie sind Spitzen


----------



## طارق البحر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## منذر محسن (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله منك هذا العمل بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل احسنتم


----------



## sudani_82 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lrdg (3 سبتمبر 2008)

1000 thanxcxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lrdg (3 سبتمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رضا خيواني (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوندور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اكرمك الله اخى الكريم وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
وهذا من باب " حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك" و"علم ينتفع بة"

يدهشني أن يقول الأجانب :

Share What You Can To benefit The Others

وقد عملوا بذلك فتقدموا !

وقد قالها قبلهم أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد (حب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك)


أتمني أن لا نكون كالفراعنة القدامي أخفوا عِلمهم فمات معهم !

معاً نحو مستقبل أفضل للمستخدم العربي​


----------



## rwadaloush (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10
شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10


----------



## أبو غيداء (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو غيداء (5 سبتمبر 2008)

عذرا أخي الكريم 
بقي فصلين 6 - 12 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## haval2005 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المساح 10


----------



## مهندس انور عودة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رمضان كريم*

والله مشكور على الجهود وجزاك الله الف خير عنا


----------



## المساح10 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على الردود

بالنسبة لسوال الاخ ابوغيداء الملفات موجودة ( _الفصل السادس : مدخل إلى التعامل مع قواعد بيانات النقاط) ( الفصل الثاني عشر : التعامل مع المقاسم ) _
_راجع الصفحة رقم ( 2 ) _

_وكل عام وانتم بخير_


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قريسو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم
:56:


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم عبد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ررررررررررررر


----------



## houssam_f (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير يا أخي المياح 10 في ميزان حسناتك وان تكون من الصدقات الجارية ان شاء الله
ارجوا منك اعادة رفع الجزء 20 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانتم بخير .
- جزاك الله خير يا أخي المساح 10 في ميزان حسناتك وان تكون من الصدقات الجارية ان شاء الله
ارجوا منك اعادة رفع الجزء 20 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sosohoho (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا وردة لكن اذا امكن هل هناك شرح موسع لقائمة المقاسم وال pipe وشكراااااا لك


----------



## sosohoho (9 سبتمبر 2008)

وارجو المعذرة لكن السوال موجة الى الجميع اذا كان احد يستطيع المساعدة 
كيف يمكن تقسيم ارض زراعية بحيث ينصف القطعة بشكل متساوي وبعدها اعطاء الاحداثيات للمساح من اجل التسقيط بالتوتل وشكرا لكم


----------



## طارق البحر (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## سارة هندسة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي المساح واللة حتى كلمة الشكر قليلة في حقك ويعجز الكلام عن الوصف:28:


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي المساح و انت مو بس مساح 10 انت مساح 1000

ربي يوفقك على هذا المجهود و ان شاء الله للأمام


----------



## وحيد البيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولك*
ربي يوفقك على هذا المجهود و ان شاء الله للأمام​


----------



## ريمي جاد نور (11 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبة أخي الكريم 
ألف شكر على هذه الجهد الذي يستحق كل تقدير و احترام 
وفقك الله و جزاك كل خير .....


----------



## hz_sheta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
*​


----------



## hz_sheta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول*​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد المبذول*
_شكرا_​


----------



## لهون جاف (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككور


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا سيد الخلق محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين واصحابه المنتجبين 
وجعلنا ممن يسيرون على خطاهم المبارك

اخي العزيز مساح 10 
يقول سيدنا المصطفى (ص) من سنه سنة حسنه فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها 
هنيئا"لك اخي العزيز على هذه المنزله
فانا بامس الحاجه الى هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hmaadroad2002 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يباركلك
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد


----------



## هندسه (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا ايها المهندسون ويسعدنى ان اكون بينكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المساح10 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام 
مشكورين على الردود 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## لهون جاف (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور يل الغالي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
اسم الكتاب:المرجع الكامل في برنامج Auto Cad Land Development
اعداد:الدكتور المهندس منصور فضل الله عبيد و المهندس طارق وليد الشامي
فكرة الكتاب ليس بالسهوله استوعابها وليست بسيطة المعنى انمى تعطي فكره عامه عن البرنامج


----------



## محمد على خميس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز ونتمنى منك المواصلة


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MOAIYED (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
:75:





*مشكور وتسلم ايديك*


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بروف حسين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى المساح ..
السلام عليكم اثابك الله..بعددالحروف التى كتبتها..
او انزلتها هنا..حسنات ورفع عنك ثسئياتك..
وقال تعالى..(تعاونوعلى البر والتقوى...)
مشكور ودمت لنا


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## وعد مشرق (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمن ساهم في المساعدة ونأمل المزيد


----------



## وعد مشرق (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي المساح 10


----------



## hussie_am (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكرك جدأ ونتمني ان نحصل علي بقية الكتاب رجاءأ*​


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ضبعان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا عزيزي مساح10 يعطيك العافية


----------



## mansy77 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس خالد انعام (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بارك لله فيك


----------



## almomani (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً ياطيب وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سويطات (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله في مجهودك الطيب وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مصعب العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## ايمن صيام (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر يا مساح 10000000


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمدة المساحه (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي المؤلف


----------



## shewika1 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng: issa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## الهندسي 80 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر ليك أخي الكريم ،وجزاك الله عني وعن زملائي كل خير


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fahd0oo0 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بس برجاااااااااااااااااااااء نريد سورس لمشروع ما علشان نطبق عليه الدروس دى بعد ازن 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل77 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الضخم


----------



## pentax_55555 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

merci boucoup mon cher ami


----------



## ASHIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

Thank you alot


----------



## mohamed el safty (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لك خالص تحياتي


----------



## moha_aga (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kesbah (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات*​
فلكم بكل واحد منهم حسنة:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## ودالحله (27 ديسمبر 2008)

:14:الموضوع جميل أخي المساح10 وارجو ان يعجب الجميع:67: 
:78:


----------



## حسااام (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية عن جد من أقوى المواضيع في هذا المنتدى الغالي ويتسحق هذا الموضوع عشر نجوم


----------



## حسااام (30 ديسمبر 2008)

تعجز كلمات الشكر ان تعبر


----------



## الحسون المدني (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لؤي سوريا (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## لؤي سوريا (30 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه الدروس مأخوذة من كتاب للمهندس طارق الشامي 
وهو مهندس سوري - ولديه كتاب يشرح فيه برنامج AutoCAD LAND Devlop بشكل كامل
لا أدري إن كان الكتاب موجود بالسعودية


----------



## الطايع عمار (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك , وشكراً


----------



## moh_nasr (1 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيكم خيرا وذادكم علما لاتنسو اخوانكم فى غزة بالدعاء


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيكم خيرا وذادكم علما لاتنسو اخوانكم فى غزة بالدعاء


----------



## نايف محمد على (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا أيها العربي الشهم وبإنتظار بقية الملفات...؟ وجزاك الله خيرا لما تفعل


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وضاح العلي (20 يناير 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن وصف الكلام الملائم بحقك ولم يتبقى لي الا أن اقول كمن سبقني 1000شكر


----------



## سيمو2088 (20 يناير 2009)

*الرد على محاضرات اللاند*

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك نرجو المزيد


----------



## MOHMED NAWAI (21 يناير 2009)

Thanks for you


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (21 يناير 2009)

الله يحفظك ويرعاك ويجعل الجنة مرضاك ويجعل لك فى كل خطوة سلامه ويرزقك من فضله حتى يوم القيامه يارب


----------



## راضيه (21 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور أخى ان شاءالله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راضيه (21 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور أخى جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمدالشبروي (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك الكبير ده


----------



## المبروك محمد ساسى (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى من خلفوك لقد كنت نعم الابن


----------



## عبدالله البطل (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hawraman (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوانى ...


----------



## oliloloiol (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 22مجدي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور على ه


----------



## 22مجدي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المساح10 (4 فبراير 2009)

لكم الف شكر على الردود ووفقكم الله لخير العمل


----------



## rambs (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wld2000 (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير علي كل هذا المجهود ونفع الله اعداد كثيره وكلما زاد العدد زاد رصيدك عند الله اللهم اجره فى دينه ودنياه واجعل عمله كله لله وصفيه من الرياء والنفاق


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم كلكم وارجو منكم ان لا تنسوا النيه


----------



## محمدعبده (12 فبراير 2009)

*سؤال للمهندسين فواز العنسي وجلال العنسي؟*

عندي سؤال واريد الجواب كيف يتم ادخال المناسيب للارض الطبيعية وتنسيقها بالاكسل واستيرادها عن طريق ملف علما بان النقاط مأخوذه بالليفل فقط ؟ ارجوا الرد ......


----------



## عبدو99 (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل وخير وزادك من علمه اميين


----------



## aburas74 (14 فبراير 2009)

thank you so much for this book...
it is very useful book
thanx again


----------



## beshir3846 (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يحفظك ويرعاك ويجعل الجنة مرضاك ويجعل لك فى كل خطوة سلامه ويرزقك من فضله حتى يوم القيامه يارب


----------



## beshir3846 (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يحفظك ويرعاك ويجعل الجنة مرضاك ويجعل لك فى كل خطوة سلامه ويرزقك من فضله حتى يوم القيامه يارب


----------



## beshir3846 (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يحفظك ويرعاك ويجعل الجنة مرضاك ويجعل لك فى كل خطوة سلامه ويرزقك من فضله حتى يوم القيامه يارب


----------



## mahmoud khalid (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdo_designer (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياخى


----------



## alnini_eng (1 مارس 2009)

شكراُ جزيلاً وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## محمد شكرى (4 مارس 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ونشكرك عليه ونرجو رفع الفصل التاسع عشر حيث انه ناقص فى الملفات


----------



## tbuly (4 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالسلام م غ (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## فرحات فرج (6 مارس 2009)

لك الحمد يارب العالمين ولك الثناء الحسن على ما اعطيتنا وما وهبتنا 
وبارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم على الوقت الذي منحته لنا وعلى نقلك للعلم الذي اعطاه الله لك لنا
وثبتك الله ان شاء الله


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مارس 2009)

اول مرة اقرأ مشاركة من اولها لاخرها ... فتحت كل الصفحات لا تفوتنى حاجة لا اكون قد قرأتها ... جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.aymen (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المساح10 (9 مارس 2009)

لكم الف شكر على الردود الجميلة
واتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يعود علينا بالفائدة جميعاً


----------



## مصطفى محمود حميد (10 مارس 2009)

عايز برنامج لاند 2004 ضرورى بعد اذن الجميع


----------



## مالك الخوالده (10 مارس 2009)

الف شكراويعطيك العافية


----------



## وسيم0084 (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير جدا والفائدة العظيمة وجزاك الله ألف خير وثواب.
ويرجى ذكر عدد الملفات المرفقة حرا على عدم إنقاص أي ملف.


----------



## ورد النيل (13 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## aljafry (13 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا اخي الكريم الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 مارس 2009)

اخي المساح 10

تحية طيبة وبعد
ارجو منك اعطاء مثال للمعطيات:-
1- السطح الاول والسطح الثاني No,East<North, Elevation 
2- هل نرسم كل سطح على حده في اللاند او السطحين مع بعضهما

وشكرا


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (23 مارس 2009)

خطواط كيف يتم تنزيل النقاط من اكسل الي التوكاد لاند


----------



## جميل جادو (23 مارس 2009)

جعل الله لك عن كل ملف حملته الف حسنة في الجنة.........بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 مارس 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 مارس 2009)

اخى اجيب على سؤالك بمشيئة الله . السطحين يا اخى الكريم على ارض ذات مساحة واحدة لكن المختلف المناسيب , مثلا اخذت نقاط بالجهاز على ارض تم تحديد حدودها بالاحداثيات , واردت حساب حجم الحفر عندئذ يجب تكوين السطح الاول , وتم الحفر لمنسوب ما حسب التصميم يؤخذ رفع مرة اخرة لنفس مساحة السطح الاول ويتم تكوين السطح الثانى بعد ذلك مابقى الا حساب حجم الحفر بين السطحين . والله اعلم


----------



## ENG_3SAM (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وفي مؤلفين الكتاب


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (1 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك بخير ويجعل ماقدمت فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساح10 (2 أبريل 2009)

لكم الف شكر على الردود


----------



## fowzy (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا عاى هذا المجهود


----------



## eng: issa (2 أبريل 2009)

*بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​*


----------



## محمدين علي (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع من الشرح الوافي للبرنامج و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hopakhalifa (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (14 أبريل 2009)

ايه الجمال دة والله الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازى روح يا شيخ الله يكرمك ويغفرلك ولوالديك


----------



## mbaeg007 (15 أبريل 2009)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## أيمن أحمد محمد حسن (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بيك " جزاك الله عنا خيراً "


----------



## qssder (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ومنتظرين الجزء الثاني


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (18 أبريل 2009)

اللة يعطيك العافية لك ولاولاك على عدد الاحرف لهذا البرنامج


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 أبريل 2009)

اخي المساح 10
شكرا لك على جهودك الطيبة واريد منك كراك Autocad 2009 Portable وشكرا


----------



## mhamad826 (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهدك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
... بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن الرد ...
...وتقف الكلمات عاجزة عن التعبير بما يختلج في الصدر ...
... وتتوق النفس الي الوصول اليكم وشكركم ....
... الا ان حواجز الزمان والمكان تقف قيدا عنيدا ....
... فلا نجدا ما نقول الا خير كلمة عن الثناء والجزاء ...
...فنقول: ...
~~~؛؛؛(((بارك الله فيك )))؛؛؛~~~


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (25 أبريل 2009)

*تم تجميع الملفات*










تم تجميع الملفات وضغطها في ملف واحد ورافعها على الرابيد شير 


للتحميل اضغط على كلمة ليبيا 

ليبيا 




​


----------



## طوكر (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## طارق مدينه (25 أبريل 2009)

_رحمه عليكم شرح مفصل لبرنامج اللاند_


----------



## طارق مدينه (25 أبريل 2009)

:56:سعادونا لاند ممكن


----------



## مهندس رواوص (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى المساح 10 شكر خاص لك ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى ونحن بانتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك ....


----------



## طارق مدينه (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد منكم شرح توتل 407


----------



## حبيب مراد (12 مايو 2009)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا أيها الكريم


----------



## حذيفة عيسى (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ولكن لم اجد شيأ


----------



## shokh (14 مايو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## بسيم85 (16 مايو 2009)

*الأخ مساح10*



المساح10 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من خلال البحث وجدت لكم اكبر موسوعة تعليم لبرنامج اللاند وهى فى شكل كتاب يشرح كل شى عن اللاند من الصفر الى النهاية . لا ادرى عن المؤلف ولا الكاتب
> 
> ...


 
شكراً جزيلاً لهذه الفائدة التي قدمتها...وبالمناسبة أنا أملك الكتاب ولكن ( مطبوع)..
والكتاب اسمه : "المرجع الكامل في برنامج Autocad Land Development " 
وهو من تأليف :
الدكتور المهندس : منصور فضل الله عبيد - المهندس : طارق وليد الشامي
الدار الناشرة :
دار الحقائق للطباعة والنشر والمعلوماتية - حمص - سوريا
ولكن ما أريد قوله أن الكتاب شامل وقيم وضخم ... ولكنه يفتقر بشدة للأمثلة التوضيحية
فأرجو ممن عنده أمثلة عملية عن اللاند أن يرسلها لعلها تغنينا عن كل سؤال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## babankarey (19 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## ali992 (19 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## المساح10 (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر للجميع وبارك الله لكم وزادكم علما ووفقكم الله


----------



## hitmanlegend (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (4 يونيو 2009)

بوركة ياخي وبارك الله للك في هذا المجهود


----------



## almomani (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا المساح10 على هذه الدروس


----------



## محمد القرصان (5 يونيو 2009)

تمام ياغالى بس رجاء عايزين الباقى( ضرورى)
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## tarekshamee (6 أغسطس 2009)

*أخوكم م.طارق وليد الشامي مؤلف كتاب الأوتوكاد لاند*

أخوتي المهندسين والمساحين
أخوكم المهندس طارق الشامي قمت أنا والأخ الدكتور منصور فضل عبيد بتأليف كتاب المرجع الكامل في برنامج أوتوكاد لاند وذلك في سنة 2004 
أنا أعمل حالياً كمهندس طرق أول في دولة قطر وأنصح جميع الأخوة بمتابعة برنامج أوتوكاد لاند والإصدارات الجديدة منه


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (6 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و سلم تسليما كبيرا بارك الله لك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك و نفعنا و اياكم بالنفع الطيب


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (7 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك جدا على هذا العمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح حسن خلف (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمرو محمد كريم (19 أغسطس 2009)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ما اجمل هذة الكلمات اهديها لكل مسلم​


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## moysees (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد كردية (6 سبتمبر 2009)

:20:مشكور جداًورمضان مبارك على الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير
مشكور جداًورمضان مبارك على الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير
مشكور جداًورمضان مبارك على الجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## منذر محسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف هذه المحاضرات هي لأي اصدار من land desktop واكون ممنون


----------



## helmeltamany (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد كردية (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا والله يعطيك ألف عافية وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد كردية (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير 
كل عام وانت بخير 
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد كردية (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم العاقية
الله يعطيكم العاقية
الله يعطيكم العاقية
الله يعطيكم العاقية


----------



## محمد كردية (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عيد سعيد عالجميع والله يعطيكم العافية
عيد سعيد عالجميع والله يعطيكم العافية
عيد سعيد عالجميع والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## abdoalminam (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك علي موضوعك القيم


----------



## الاغبري2005 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير وجعل الله هذا الغمل نور لك في دنياك واخرتك 






الاغبري


----------



## fouadsoleman (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والف شكر للاخوة في هذا المنتدى الكريم ..لكن اريد ان اضيف معلومة صغيرة ان هذا المرجع :عنوانه : المرجع الكامل في اتوكاد لاند ومؤلفه كل من الدكتور المهندس منصور فضل الله عبيد والمهندس طارق وليد الشامي من سوريا لهما كل الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلابارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## odwan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك
تقبل مروري مع فائق تحياتي


----------



## Wassfi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك*

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
*​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
​*


----------



## احمد نابليون (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## بدرسعد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدآ جزاك الله خير


----------



## abedodeh (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل م ابراهيم بن خليل الرابط هنا لا يعمل الرجاء تحميلة على رابط اخر وشكرا









تم تجميع الملفات وضغطها في ملف واحد ورافعها على الرابيد شير 


للتحميل اضغط على كلمة ليبيا 

ليبيا ​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجهود كبير ولك الشكر*

مجهودك رائع اخي العزيز وما قمت به عمل كبير نرجوا ان يجازيك الله بالخير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و الله يكتبة في ميزان حسناتك 

ولكن عندي بعض اسئلة ارجوا منك ومن الاخوة الاجابة عليها

في طريقة حساب الحجوم الاولى _Using the Grid Method_
_السوال الاول : هل لا بد من ادخل قيم للـ M و N واذا لم ادخلها هل الحجم خطا ؟_
_السوال الثاني : هل من اللازم ادخال زاوية الشبكة مطابقة لشكل الارض على الطبيعة؟_

_وفي طريقة Using the Composite Method_
_السوال الثالث : في هذة الطريقة يتم حساب الحجم بنا على النقاط المعطاه (المرفوعة من الطبيعة اي كلما زادت زادت الدقة )؟_
_السوال الرابع : اذا كان لدي ارض مساحتها 100000 تقريبا ومنسوب الطبيعة ما بين 100-104 متر واردنا تسويتها الى منسوب 98متر, هل اقوم برفعها طوبوغرافيا كل 10متر تقريبا ثم احسب حجمها بطريقة Using the Composite Method أفضل او لا ؟_

_ارجوا الاجابة على الاربع اسئلة ولكم جزيل الشكر _


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب
وسلام


----------



## surveying engineer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you. good work. go ahead


----------



## fawaznefawe (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووررررررررر


----------



## alhazeen_ha (13 أكتوبر 2009)

نتمنى التوفيق لكم على هذا الجهد المشكور


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

رب اخ لك لم تلده امك انا عاجز عن الشكر الله يوفق كل من ساهم في هذا الانجاز


----------



## باسم مصطفى باتع (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد شرح برنامج microsurvey


----------



## engtito1980 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## elkhateb (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد مساعدة من الأخوة المهندسين عاوز طريق تصميم super elevation 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ولكن عند تنزيل الملف لم نجد سوى الفهرس لا ادري لماذا؟


----------



## أيمن أبوالنور (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول*​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## مودى لطيف (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لناشر الدروس 
وشكرا للحاضرين كلهم
ويارب نكون متجمعين دايما على الخير ونكون فى زمرة الصالحين
اميييييييييييييين


----------



## ابوهنطش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مارح اقدر اعبر عن شكري الك يفوق شكري الك الخيال عنجد ششككككككككككككككككككراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## منذر محسن (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع ولكن ممكن اعرف هذه المحاضرات لأي فيرجن


----------



## ابوالنصر عمر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وكل سنه وانتو طيبين اخوكم عمرابو النصراخصائى مساحه بادارة طرق وجه قبلى المقاولون العرب


----------



## أبوالمعتز (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكر صاحب الموضوع فعلا ممتاز ولكن ينقصة الأمثلة لغرض التطبيق
لذا أرجو شاكر وضع أمثلة


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب*​


----------



## aree_79 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يمكن الحصول علي نسخة من برنامج اللاند وشكرا لكم علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوى


----------



## nourtidjane (1 يناير 2010)

حقا إنك عظيم أخي مساح 10 ، و نرجو لك التوفيق، مع تحياتي الخالصة لك.


----------



## بهاء عبد القوى (1 يناير 2010)

اللهم اشرح صدره واغفر ذنبه واستر عيبه واجبر كسره واحم عرضه وامن روعه ويسر امره


----------



## وردة المساحة (1 يناير 2010)

_اشكرك جدا موضوع في غاية الروعة افادني جدا_


----------



## علاءعوض (7 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك 
ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## حيدرحسن (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك يرجى وضع الباقي من الكتاب مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رؤوف حامد (8 يناير 2010)

thank you alot


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا


----------



## ykingd (24 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر 
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## هشام الإنشائي (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## راقى اعليوة (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع بس دي المحاضرات كامله ؟؟؟


----------



## aamalti68 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول وجزاك الله خيراً
نأمل أن لا يتوقف عطائك وتمدنا بالمزيد 
برنامج مهم وكلنا في أمس الحاجة لأن نتعلم المزيد عليه


----------



## aamalti68 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور جداً
وإن دل هذا الإهتمام على شيء فإنما يدل على كرمك وحبك للعلم ورغبتك في أن تعم المعرفة


----------



## surveyor_sayed (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع الجميل وأرجوا الأفادة أكثر في برنامج اللآند


----------



## المساح10 (11 فبراير 2010)

لكم الشكر الجزيل على الردود


----------



## hanyfoda (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي المساح 10 وقد أعد وكتب هذا الشرح د.منصور عبيد و المهندس طارق الشامي وهو عبارة عن كتاب يسمى المرجع الكامل في برنامج autocad land development وقد نشرته دار الحقائق للطباعة والنشر و المعلوماتية فجزى الله كل خير كل من ساهم في نشر هذا الكتاب لتعم الفائدة على جميع طلاب العلم.


----------



## manar al-khatib (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ونتمنى وضع كامل الكتاب


----------



## طريق الهندسة (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## sabra_surveyor (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (25 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## دايانا (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عم أعمل ماجستير في الخلطات الإسفلتية , في حدا منكم بهالإختصاص 
أنا جديدة بالملتقى


----------



## محمد الربيعى (1 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر*

مافيش اجمل من قول جزاك الله خير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## ابوهنطش (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (18 مايو 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## ياسو300 (20 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزيت خيرا وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mrakkan (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور كتير يا حلوووووووووووو


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عمر علي 86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اللهم اجل له بكل حرف مليون حسنة


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حارث البدراني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله وصاحبها خيرا


----------



## kanan (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الصبروط (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## المهندساحمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (5 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاء طريقة حساب حجوم الحفر والردم للمقاسم يا مهندسي العرب الافاضل


----------



## walid1963 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا" لمن يشعل شمعة تنير درب الأخرين


----------



## babankarey (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ مساح 10 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## بينتو (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*نيفين احمد حسن*

مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور
مشكور 
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## elfaki (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً ‘و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا المجهود الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## alprens57 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_khalid11 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاخ المساح 10 و للاخ كندور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Evil Heart (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي مساح10 لكن بقي ملفين ناقصين
كمل جميلك اخي بارك الله فيك 
اخوك 
م. طه اللوذعي


----------



## نجوان ايشوع داؤد (6 فبراير 2011)

*اشكرك يا وردة*


----------



## هاجس اليمن (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول


----------



## abdallahothman (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## nakib12 (20 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك جدأ ونتمني لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## م/نذير (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي الجرجري (28 مارس 2011)

الموضوع لا يظهر لدي


----------



## طارق النجدى (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ramb (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك رحمك الله


----------



## محمد سرايجي (13 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## noor-noor (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ مساح وااله يسهل طريقك


----------



## fageery (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/رزق عبد العظيم (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت ابوعوده (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kirla_81 (16 يوليو 2011)

thanks a lots


----------



## زغلى (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## brouthen7 (25 يوليو 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
جزاك الله خيرا..اخي كفيت و عفيت.بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## كبل (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك نامل انزال بقية الملفات*​


----------



## الكتراز (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elkreem2 (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الديشليار (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نور الشريف (11 أغسطس 2011)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

:72::79::14::79:*



اشكر الجميع علي


كود:




 هذا الجهد وجزاكم الله كل خير[

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## ahmed morad660 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## احمدالادريسي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررر اخى


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يعقوب الذيفاني (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر ياابو العز


----------



## khlio kolo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## capten amer (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووور اخى الكريم ونرجو منك تنزيل باقى الشرح لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## باسم بارسا (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=97799#ixzz1i15QofLU

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور*


----------



## مصعب العراقي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك و كل عام و انت بالف الف الف خير


----------



## snap 10 (3 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على مجهودك *
*وبانتظار بقيه الكتاب*​


----------



## حمدى الحربى (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكشفى (28 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر لجهدك الكريم


----------



## كمال المجالي (28 يناير 2012)

عافاك ربي بديمومه الصحه والعافيه . كل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mohammedabbo (16 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omar iraqi (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## كمال المجالي (31 مايو 2012)

اللهم اسألك علماً ينفع وقلباص يخشع وعيناً تدمع وعملاً ينجي من النار.


----------



## علي الدبس (2 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]شششكككـــــــراااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ششششكككـــــــراااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

وننتظر بقية الفصول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووور اخى*


----------



## م.سند الحمري (5 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع انا كنت بحاجة لمثل هذا الملف بصيغة word بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينه خالد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع .. مفيد جداً جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور​


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووور جداً


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## بلال بطين (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا اخوة الكرتم ارجو المساعدة انا لا استطيع رؤية الملفات اين تظهر على الشاشة


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودكم المتواصل لخدمه المهندسين


----------



## أبو أحمد. (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل ونفع الله بك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

12-08-2008, 07:40 PM #8 
*سامح سمير عبد الظاهر* 

الملف الشخصي 
مشاهدة المشاركات 
رسالة خاصة 
مشاهدة مقالات المدونة 
إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 






عضو فعال جداً





تاريخ التسجيلNov 2007المشاركات190
*Thumbs Up* Received: 0 
Given: 0 


 

 




مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول​


----------



## khleel numan (17 مارس 2013)

مشك€ووووووووووووووووووور


----------

